# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  FNB's Eco Energy Loan

## wynn

This is part of what FNB sent me???

"An ecoEnergy loan from FNB is a cost-effective way to make your business greener and reduce operating costs. As an FNB Business Account holder, this loan gives you additional capital to refurbish or retrofit your premises to make them more energy efficient.

To qualify, you need to have been in business for a minimum of 15 months, and have a turnover of at least R500 000 per annum. The minimum loan amount is R50 000, which can be repaid over a period of up to 60 months."

I see the logic, but surely R50,000.oo is not enough?

Yes it will buy you a solar system or two or a couple of new heat pump system, but if you seriously want to go 'eco friendly' or 'green' what are the criteria?

Prices are thumbsucks but close enough and amounts to R135,000.oo.  Sure you could do a lot yourself and save some of that but R50,000.oo doesn't cut it and as far as I am concerned is just another debt waiting to happen, because to amortise any eco system that has to replace what you have already is a waste of cash, obviously if you are doing from new or have to replace old with new it bears consideration, but until the prices come down considerably, what do you do? 
How much money do you save by installing solar in place of a perfectly good existing system?

1) Water heating:- 2xSolar  R40,000.oo or 2xHeat pumps retro fitted R20.000.oo.
2) Cooking:- Gas. R10,000.oo would be installation of a stove but not necessarily an oven
3) Lighting:- PV panels, deep cell batteries and LED lights. R50,000.oo???
4) Water:- 2xRain water storagetanks R10,000.oo, grey water recycling. R10,000.oo???
3) Heating:- Insulation wall and ceiling R25,ooo.oo, Underfloor heating with water from solar or heat pumps R??? Double glazing, R??? Heat recovery HVAC R???
4) Cooling:- Insulation wall and ceiling same as above R25,000.oo, what else besides ventilation and shading windows???

Now if a business offered to do all of this and only charge you what you save every month until the debt is paid off.  :Wink:   ???

----------


## AndyD

Add heat recovery system to you HVAC, double glazing with low-e glass and a composting toilet in the Ladies you can call it a cool half mil and that's before you buy a worm farm to provide food for the vegetables growing in the window boxes.  :Smile:

----------

wynn (09-Jul-12)

----------


## wynn

Thanks Andy, I was under the impression growing your own veggies and a worm farm were more to do with peak oil armageddon scenarios or just new age traveling.
Double glazing and HVAC would definitely fall under eco heating!

----------

AndyD (09-Jul-12)

----------

